# Great Tooling Find



## roadie33 (Jan 17, 2016)

I picked this up at an auction Saturday. This is just some of the stuff. Some was in tubes and were brand new. I already put them in my boxes before I thought to snap a few pics of them. Probably close to 15 of them from 1/2" to 1" Drills and reamers with MT2 shanks. When I get it all cleaned up with Evapo-Rust I'll snap some more pics. 




Some of the stuff, like the Rigid Universal dies, I have no use for so I'll probably list them on Ebay






Not sure what type of cutters these are. They have MT2 shanks so that will work on my lathe.






Here is some in Evapo-rust getting DE-rusted.



This one is full of Taps. close to 50 of them. From 4-40 to 1-8. Just about time to throw the Evapo-Rust out.



And here is the most unusual hand dolly I've ever seen. Had to make a new shaft collar to go between the 2 center wheels. 1" CRS reamed to 5/8" center 7 1/8" long.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 17, 2016)

Those are piloted counterbore tools. Could be virtually any size, but usually they are for standard SHCS head sizes. The pilots are held in by the setscrew and can be changed to another size if needed.


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks Tony. 
I thought that might be what they were, but better to ask first than use them and break something.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice score! I dig the 18 wheeler dolly.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice score. On the counter-bore tools, is the idea that you first drill a hole the size of the bearing + some amount of clearance to increase the rigidity of the cut? Thanks, Mike



Tony Wells said:


> Those are piloted counterbore tools. Could be virtually any size, but usually they are for standard SHCS head sizes. The pilots are held in by the setscrew and can be changed to another size if needed.


----------



## cathead (Jan 18, 2016)

On the Rigid dies, I would think one could build an adjustable holder to fit them and be able to thread a multitude
of diameters, very handy...


----------



## dlane (Jan 18, 2016)

I have some counter bores with fixed pilots for standard SHCS common size screws , and a bunch with removable pilots. They work good for squaring up the face of screw holes and sinking the heads of allan bolt's/screws into the work


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a set of the fixed counterbore type, and I've found them to be pretty useful - IF the preliminary hole is the right size!


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice score, lots of useful tools you have there.


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 18, 2016)

How hard is the shank on the tool holder in the first and second pic on the right side?
It is 1" and I would have to mill it down to 5/8" to use it in my QCTP holders.
Just wondering if that was doable or should I try to sell it and get a smaller one?


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 19, 2016)

Got some more tools out of the Evapo-Rust and getting ready to toss these transfer punches in.
I believe I might have enough Taps to last a while now. 
I'm going to have to get another tool box to hold all of this now.












These were some of the Reamers that were never used. From 1/2" to 1". Also 3/4" and 7/8" taps.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 20, 2016)

Mike, the primary purpose of the pilot is to ensure concentricity to the thru-hole. Certainly they would reduce chatter if it fit well in the pilot hole, especially in the case of a deeply recessed counterbore. At times, the desired size counterbore is not a standard end mill, which many people use for the purpose. 

Incidentally, IIRC correctly, fillister head machine screw heads have the same OD as the heads on SHCS.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up for me Tony. Mike


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh, on those Rigid dies, at least the top one is marked M.P.T for Male Pipe Thread.....so no good for bolts/screws. Olde tyme marking would have been IPT, for Iron Pipe Thread, or even MIPT, as if you could cut internal threads with them, ha.


----------

